# Genetic Question or Outcome



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Most who breed betta know from time to time either the female or male is just not going to cooperate and breed for reasons unknown to humans. It can be frustrating especially if you're after show quality fish. I set up my green butterfly pair, with both parents well conditioned and very much spawn able condition. For some reason the male was having none of it. He had blown a huge nest and as soon as the female went in the tank he just stopped. I let this play out for 48 hours before I noticed she was beating up on him just a tad. I removed her and left him in the breeder tank to recoup.

I just so happened to have a generic blue / purple pair I intended to spawn at the same time in a different tank. These are the fish I just give away. When I introduced the male he didn't see to interested in building a nest so I figured what the heck I'll put the female in with the green butterfly and see if he perks up. Perk up he did and they produced a huge spawn. I had the Green butterfly female ready and though oh why not. All of these fish are for the DIY Betta Program.

The Green Butterfly male and blue / purple female produced some of the oddest colored fry I have ever seen. Some have a light metallic green sheen, others this hot pink-not like regular pink appearing bettas, other have a light sky blue metallic sheen and others are cooper colored. Any clue as to how this all worked out this way? The other pair green butterfly female and blue / purple male produced all blue / purple fry! So is this a sex lined gene or what????? 

The next batch of DIY Betta free fish are going to be some kind of wild colored bettas. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have no clue on genetics(Thinking Bev may{BUMP!}),but would really dig pics if possible.
Just from messing with all my swordtails i know what you see is not always what you get.Sometimes the results are exponetially more "complex/colorful".


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll get some photos soon


----------

